# Moving pictures on pages iworks



## lemons1 (Dec 6, 2009)

when i save an image from the internet and then later on insert it into a pages document it won't allow me to move it to where i want please help guys???x


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sadly Pages is not nearly as intuitive as AppleWorks Drawing. Essentially what you have been doing is inserting the object as text. You need to make it an object then set it to wrap text around the object.

My versions of Pages are very out of date so I will let someone with the latest and greatest explain how that's done.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

lemons1, which version of Pages do you have?

On mine (iWork '09) once you click on the image to select it, the tool bar changes at the top to allow you to select "inline" or "floating" (in your case, you want the later). You can also select whether the object will "wrap" text around it. These options are both available in the Inspector (blue "i" on the toolbar). You should keep the Inspector open at all times, as it gives you all of the formatting options available to you - just get used to poking around the sub-categories within the inspector.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> Sadly Pages is not nearly as intuitive as AppleWorks Drawing...


Wow, I absolutely _love_ using *Pages* _because_ it's so intuitive. 
I guess YMMV!

lemons1, I use graphics in *Pages*, including stuff from the web, and am amazed at how easy it is to drag and move graphics around a page, resize the graphics, and then insert text, overlay text, and drag items all around and position and resize them willy-nilly.

Try this:
- In *Pages*, choose a template from the "Page Layout" section. Try "BBQ Poster".
- Put your graphics and text into the placeholders, delete the placeholders you don't need, and drag your graphics and text to whatever page location you like.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

+1 SoyMac.

I used AppleWorks' drawing module for years. Saying Pages is "unintuitive" is really code for "I'm set in my ways and stubborn."

Pages is MILES AND MILES beyond AppleWorks for what we used to call "desktop publishing."

Seriously, it's like saying that making fire by rubbing sticks together is the only REAL way to make fire; using a lighter is "cheating." :lmao:


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I started liking Pages once I learned to always have Inspector and Style drawer open. Also, learning the difference between a Page and a Section is key.


----------

